# Runtime error



## bluevelvet672 (12. Dezember 2004)

hallo,
 ich habe mal wieder mein virusprogramm durchlaufen lassen, natürlich wurden welche gefunden, die ich löschen ließ. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass nach dem Stat des PCs
  eine Fehlermeldung kommt. Runtime Error
Visual C++Runtime Library 
 C./Programme/Gemeinsame Dateien/GMT/GMT/EXE
   abnormal programm termination
was hat das denn zu bedeuten,habe bisher aber alles am PC machen können, ohne Probleme
  Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!
  danke


----------



## Norbert Eder (13. Dezember 2004)

Durchsuch mal die Registry bzw. die Autostart nach dieser Datei und lösche den entsprechenden Eintrag. GMT ist böse  Anscheinend hast es dir auf deinen Rechner befördert und dein Tool hat es entfernt, jedoch den Autostart-Eintrag nicht gelöscht. Das musst du jetzt noch machen.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (13. Dezember 2004)

Und damit keine Fragen enstehen:
Was ist dieses GMT?
http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/gmt/


----------



## bluevelvet672 (14. Dezember 2004)

danke für die antworten, nur habe ich leider keinen gmt eintrag im autostart gefunden, habe mal nach der datei gesucht, und sie dann in den papierkorb verfrachtet, doch diese läßt sich dort nicht löschen....


----------



## Konstantin Gross (14. Dezember 2004)

Lass mal Adaware drüberlaufen und lösche diese Datei mal im Abgesichtertenmodus.


----------



## bluevelvet672 (14. Dezember 2004)

habe mit adware gaaanz schön viele gefunden...haben sie in die quarantäne gesetzt, reicht das aus, kenne ja dieses programm nicht so genau, oder muß ich das was löschen....
 *blödfrag*


----------



## Konstantin Gross (14. Dezember 2004)

Wenn sie in Quarantäne sind, sind sie zwar gelöscht aber sozusagen für Adaware noch gespeichert. Kannst sie halt später noch wiederherstellen. Aber wenn du sicher bist, das es schädliche Programme sind, kannst du sie ohne Probleme löschen.


----------

